# 300?



## Evangeline (Mar 12, 2007)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I'm going to pretty soon. I've heard from friends that it's quite awesome.

And yes I know it's not accurate to history, it's Hollywood based on a graphic novel by Frank Miller. So what are all of ya'lls opinions about it?


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 12, 2007)

I saw it last night. It was freaking awesome. :B

If you are expecting history, or some kind of moral lesson, or character growth, or anything like that, don't see it.

If you are expecting lots of MANLY MEN running around doing what MANLY MEN do best, to the tune of roaring, getting bloody, and beating the crap out of eachother, then you will not be disappointed.

Now I have to say, typically I'm not a fan of films that are like the aforementioned; there is just something _about_ 300 that makes it appealing to me. It's very beautiful, visually. And we laughed at some parts that probably should not have been funny. I found it slightly annoying, but there were even scenes that prompted my fellow theater-goers to _clap_. it's pretty hardcore.


----------



## The LP (Mar 12, 2007)

(Actually, I haven't seen it but it looks like it could be pretty good.  I'm very picky as far as movies go.)


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2007)

SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 12, 2007)

Trust me, it's epic. 

Also:


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

"Then we shall fight in the shade"

Classic


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 12, 2007)

The "fight in the shade" thing is historical, actually. Not that it makes it any less awesome, mind you.  Likewise, the "passer by" epitaph was historical in origin.

As for 300, I wasn't terribly impressed, but didn't think it actually outright sucked. I'm just glad I didn't pay evening ticket prices for it.

(And on a furry-related note, where'd they get that Jim Henson Productions reject of a wolf?  )


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 12, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> (And on a furry-related note, where'd they get that Jim Henson Productions reject of a wolf?  )



Yeaaaah, I had a problem with the representation of animals in this film. Did they even look at real ones? Do they really think that rhinos are that massive?

Also, I laughed to myself as the narrator described the wolf as having "red" eyes but they looked pretty darn orange/yellow to me.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 12, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> imnohbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also from what I've heard, the Narrator is telling the story of the fight to other warriors to get them ready so things would be exaggerated more then normal.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 12, 2007)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> Also from what I've heard, the Narrator is telling the story of the fight to other warriors to get them ready so things would be exaggerated more then normal.



What you've heard is more or less true, so I suppose that makes sense. Still, if he's describing something as being "red", I don't know why they wouldn't show it as being red. XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2007)

It was fun to watch, but so was Sin City which they also made. So it's one of those eyecandy movies. I don't think it was particularly spectacular, but it definitely is good for the movie going experience...ie a popcorn movie.

It's rather difficult for me to justify paying 10 bucks these days for movies. Even at the discount 7, when I get all the noise, the sticky chairs, crying babies, idiots that can't shut up or turn off their damn cell phones.


----------



## Ylm (Mar 13, 2007)

it was an okay dick flick


----------



## missdavies (Mar 13, 2007)

my dad was completely blown away by this movie, I've been told to watch it 'at once!'  But...I think I'll wait for dvd.  I haven't been too thrilled with what's come out of the cinema lately.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll say this for it - I haven't seen a fight scene quite that long before.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 14, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I'll say this for it - I haven't seen a fight scene quite that long before.



You've never watched Dragon Ball Z, I take it


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 14, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> DavidN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahahah, thats so true.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 14, 2007)

I loved it, amazing film. Coolest end-credits I've seen in a while, too.

/IMAX.


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 14, 2007)

Eh, the credits thing was interesting in Sin City, but second time around? bleh


----------



## shy (Mar 14, 2007)

I liked the part where at the end of the movie this dad jumped out of his seat with his two (8 year old-ish) children and shouted "THATS IN THE HISTORY BOOKS. ITS IN THE HISTORY BOOKS. AND YOU CAN GO READ THAT."

ps - if you were wondering - the story /is/ loosely based on actual history (there was a big fight and the spartans were out numbered and they totally kicked some ass) kind of like how they are "pretty sure troy happened", but 80% of what you see in the movie is an exaggeration and/or lie and definetly not the same as if you ran to the library and looked it up. 

also - 8 year olds, wtf mang


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

Was pretty good. It did not meet all my expectations but I'm glad I was not disappointed with it like I usualy am with most movies that have the massive hype buildup.

It was interesting to see what parts they took from real history and what parts they change... well, Frank Miller anyway, it was his original novel. Now I wanna read his Graphic Novel to compare and contrast like I did after I saw SinCity. 

I would recomend it to others. :3


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 15, 2007)

In an interview with Miller (don't have a URL offhand, sorry), he said that he had little to do with the movie version*. How "little" I don't know, but I'd imagine it's pretty tiny. Not everyone has JK Rowling's pull.



* Given Miller's tendency towards misogyny (in the way that water has a tendency to be wet  ), it was actually a surprise to find that the rape scene had to be inserted into the story when making it a movie.


----------



## dossun (Mar 18, 2007)

300

want historical accuracy? watch the history channel

want action? want cool scenes? want quotable quotes? watch this movie


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 18, 2007)

You know that one baby floating around that looks like he's yelling, that would make a good 'This is Sparta' meme.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 18, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> In an interview with Miller (don't have a URL offhand, sorry), he said that he had little to do with the movie version*. How "little" I don't know, but I'd imagine it's pretty tiny. Not everyone has JK Rowling's pull.



I heard all he did was provide advising to the production crew, nothing else. In an interview he did on G4 concerning the movie, he said when he first heard of someone wanting to do his graphic novel as a movie, he wanted to kill the director, and was going to but something made him change his mind at the last minute. I wish I could remember what he said it was that changed his mind. ?.?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## quark (Mar 18, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> It's rather difficult for me to justify paying 10 bucks these days for movies. Even at the discount 7, when I get idiots that can't shut up or turn off their damn cell phones.



I seriously don't get the people who don't turn off their phone during the movie. I mean, for the love of God, they now play a message before the movie reminding people to turn off their phones, yet their phones remain on.
And sure enough, that happened when we went to 300 today. Some guys annoying rap ring tone came on, and it stayed on for a good 45 seconds or so, more than long enough for him to realize it was his phone and to turn it off. ASDUGH.

Okay, off topic-ness aside, I put my vote in for liking the movie. Sure, it wasn't the greatest thing ever, but it was pretty cool.  I don't think anyone going into the movie is expecting anything more out of it other than cheese and lots of ultra violence, and the movie definitely delivered.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 18, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> I seriously don't get the people who don't turn off their phone during the movie. I mean, for the love of God, they now play a message before the movie reminding people to turn off their phones, yet their phones remain on.
> And sure enough, that happened when we went to 300 today. Some guys annoying rap ring tone came on, and it stayed on for a good 45 seconds or so, more than long enough for him to realize it was his phone and to turn it off. ASDUGH.



What is worse then that is people who bring 5 year old and below kids to R movies. Worse case of that was when I went to go see Dawn of the Dead and no less then 10 small kids in the theater, running around, crying, and talking LOUD.


----------



## quark (Mar 18, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> quark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Augh yeah, cause that's smart, bringing small children to a ZOMBIE FLICK.  Zombie movies scare the living daylights out of me, and I'm not five.
Funny that you mention the Dawn of the Dead remake in the same thread as 300, as both were directed by the same person.  I liked 300 far more than the Dawn of the Dead remake though (most likely because I adore the original Dawn of the Dead)


----------



## robomilk (Mar 19, 2007)

Amazed I'm the first person to post this...


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 19, 2007)

*robomilk*, that is funny as hell. XD


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Mar 20, 2007)

The visuals were amazing  

I loved the bit with the oracle.  Hot, ethereal, nubile girl woman writhing in smoke clothing with her perky nips and all . . . oh yes.  The bit with the horrific lepers licking her . . . . not so awesome.

I didn't get all the mutants in this movie.  I thought they were gross.

The battle sequences . . . the way they were slowed down so you could feel the rhythm and impact of every move . . . it made me think of how much training the warriors had to be able to pull off moves like that, as simple as breathing.   one fella takin out like 10 well-dressed Persians in a row without breaking a sweat . . . HOT.

Very symbolic, over the top, it gave it the feel of a myth, which is what I believe they were going for.  Of course it's not told realistically!  It's supposed to fire the imagination and make fellow Spartans proud and ready to die in battle like their heroic king and clansmen!!


----------



## gust (Mar 22, 2007)

I just saw it an hour ago! It was so well made i loved it.
There were a few annoying kids in front of me and my friends that kept mimicing the shouts, and making loud unfunny jokes but oh well...


----------



## yak (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm going to go see it tomorrow. Too bad it'll probably be translated, and poorly done so.


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 24, 2007)

Apropos of nothing:

FROSTING!!!


----------



## Icarus (Mar 24, 2007)

Just saw it  .
What was with that thing that had blades for hands?
*spoiler* (partial)
and why did that one guy not kill the evil persian ruler when he threw the spear?


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 24, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Just saw it  .
> What was with that thing that had blades for hands?
> *spoiler* (partial)
> and why did that one guy not kill the evil persian ruler when he threw the spear?



Could be just to let him live knowing that he is no god. Some say living can be worse then death.


----------



## leoni2 (Mar 24, 2007)

> Could be just to let him live knowing that he is no god. Some say living can be worse then death. 

No. The real Xerses didn't died until way after Athens/Sparta's war with the Persian Empire. That's why he wasn't speared to death.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just saw this movie yesterday, and I thought it was damn awesome.
The blood in the bit where that huge guy gets his head taken off isn't quite right, but still, it was a great film in my book.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 25, 2007)

All style and little substance, but mmaaaannn what style. There's a few spots where the digital blood doesn't quite line up with the live action, but it doesnt really ruin the movie.

Considering that Zack has done a bang-up job of directing a zombie movie that was almost pure action, and a movie that IS pure action and is even grittier, gorier and darker than Dawn of the Dead, someone ought to make a Resident Evil 4 movie and get him to direct it. That's what it would be from start to finish. Pure dark gritty scary gory action.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 25, 2007)

I really want to see this movie. I heard a lot of good things about it from one of my friends. Although he did say after watching it he was so hyped up on energy he wanted to " punch someone in the face":?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 25, 2007)

LOL yeah, it's kinda like attending the best pep-rally ever.

Also, I laughed my ass off at all the wannabe pundits delving into the "political connotations" of it, as if a graphic novel published in 1998 that was probably in production much longer foresaw the west vs. middle east conflict coming to the boiling point it has now.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 25, 2007)

I just found a new hobby.

Yelling "SPARTAAA!" in the least appropriate settings.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 25, 2007)

We built a fort in my friends room at about midnight last night, and just as his sister was going to bed we all stormed out yelling "PREPARE FOR GLORY! FOR SPARTAAA!". Oh there's much fun to be had from quoting eccentric Spartan kings.

One more thing to add, King Leonitus' beard is hilarious.


----------

